# 3/7 Good day on Rocky



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

went down at 7:30 am expected a crowd and there was 1 guy on the other side at rockliff. so stop the hating on spots given in posts! ended up going 5 for 7 and lost an absolute freak again.. fought it 10 minutes and it ran into the cement..never saw it just stayed down and thumped fished super hard in one spot for at least 4 hours and all fish came from that hole. I learned today if you dont think you will catch one you wont and I never gave up and I know alot of ppl got the skunk today. here are the two best


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish.....and report i cant wait to get out!!! its just that my rivers are still locked! darn......it wont be long tho!! nice catch


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice fish Guy, I'm going with my dad to the Rocky tomorrow morning 3/8 around 0900. Gonna try for our first. I fished the rocky in the fall at least 8-10 times maybe 20 hours total and got nothing. Maybe tommorows the day. Gonna try jig and meal worms. I'll post if we get one. Thanks


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice fish! I got skunked after work today. Fished from about 2:30 till 5, but my buddy that met me down there pulled 3 up, and lost 1 about 5 feet from him.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I learned today if you dont think you will catch one you wont and I never gave up and I know alot of ppl got the skunk today. here are the two best[/QUOTE]
I fished about 5 hours and got skunked lol


----------



## Landlocked (Feb 13, 2010)

Always did like the look of chrome. Very nice fish and report.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Fishin216, way to get 'em! nice fish! I think I'm going to hit it early in the AM. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

kprice said:


> I learned today if you dont think you will catch one you wont and I never gave up and I know alot of ppl got the skunk today. here are the two best


I fished about 5 hours and got skunked lol[/QUOTE]

did you stick to it and fish the same exact drift for 5 hours straight. did you have confidence did you check the barometer before you went??????


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice fish FISHIN216. Thanks for the report. The Grand does have some open water, but the meltoff is mucking up the color a bit in some spots. Tomorrow or even Thursday/Friday should be $$$$.....

And dont kid yourself, "Spot Burning" is REAL! Ask me, I learned first hand last year when I posted two years ago that Harpersfield was bangin'. A buddy and myself had a great Thursday, and when we went to fish Saturday, both lots were full. Literally fisherman everywhere. Keep in mind that thousands and thousands of guys come on this site daily (including myself, I love OGF ) 

The thing is, most of the guys who are good steelhead fisherman (the guys you DONT want fishing you're spot) have their own honey holes and wont crowd a posted spot. What spot burning does is post a spot that newbies KNOW have fish and will go to like hummingbirds to a feeder.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I fished about 5 hours and got skunked lol


did you stick to it and fish the same exact drift for 5 hours straight. did you have confidence did you check the barometer before you went??????[/QUOTE]

Fished the marina area, then fished by rock cliff. So no I did not fish the same drift for 5 hours. I had confidence, I do not know about any more though. Fished today too without a single bite. Fishing is slow at best at the rock. I did not see any fish caught


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

muskiejim I feel what your saying but I'm still going to post unlike everybody else..I am going to be the first guy there usually where I fish..I even let ppl hit the hole a little when I got a little annoyed and they didnt even catch ****. and kprice 10% of steelhead anglers catch 90% of the fish so that being said good luck! some people have "IT" and some Dont


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> muskiejim I feel what your saying but I'm still going to post unlike everybody else..I am going to be the first guy there usually where I fish..I even let ppl hit the hole a little when I got a little annoyed and they didnt even catch ****. and kprice 10% of steelhead anglers catch 90% of the fish so that being said good luck! some people have "IT" and some Dont


ha thanks for the confidence booster, but I have caught plenty of steel this year, and years past.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

i think u said it perfectly jim. u said u did good on a thursday, and by saturday the parking areas were full. that makes total sense that happens everywhere u go. try hunting a wildlife area for deer on a weekend if u want to get frustrated. just something u got to deal with, theres alot of weekend warriors out there. im a bass fisherman at heart and like someone else said to me theres nothing better that following someone else along the same shoreline in a boat and rippin bass out left and right after they caught jack.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The rocky has plenty of fish and plenty of room. Just havta know what you're doing. I don't think there is a secret spot left on that river. I know I've walked and fished most of it.


----------

